# repaint in run



## GsG9GaG (2. Aug 2004)

```
public void run()
   {

      while(stopen==1)
       {
        repaint();
       }

   }
```
was ist daran falsch??? wieso wird das nicht neu gezeichnet...ich bekomme auch keine fehlermeldung!

-----------------------------


```
public void start()
   {
    run();
   } 
 
  public void run()
   {
    while(stopen==1)
     {

     }
   }
```

und wieso lässt das immer mein applet beim laden hängen!

Wenn ich das run() nicht in die start methode schreibe, ruft der die run methode gar nicht auf!

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Roar (2. Aug 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bevor man Threads programmiert, sollte man was drüber lesen



http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Thread.html


----------



## GsG9GaG (2. Aug 2004)

prob ist auch schon gelöst...wusste nicht, dass man das dann in nen threat bauen muss! Dachte die Hauptklasse an sich hat auch ne run methode! 

Hab aber noch ein weiteres prob...ich habe ein applet welches 600x800 Pixel groß ist...wenn ich aber das Bild ändere (und dabei wird ein Bereich von 500x800 Pixeln geändert) dauert das ziemlich lange...ist das normal oder kann man den bildaufbau beschleunigen? welche faktoren sind da wichtig? oder liegt das daran, das ich ein genauso großes hintergrung bild eingefügt habe? 

nochmals danke


----------

